# motor swap and compatable parts for 1983 UR



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

I'm picking up a UR next week and I have a ton of 200 and 5000 parts like tranny's (torsen) and a 20v engine, stand alone, rear diffs and well full drive trains. I have other misc interior parts but not concerned about that. 
How hard is the 20v swap? including tranny?
I was also wondering if the 4k 2wd front control arms were swapable to update the older control arms of the 83?
any good places for parts?
and last I'm looking for UR pics with different rims so I can choose what to get next thanks for your time


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: motor swap and compatable parts for 1983 UR (euroteknique)*

There have been numerous 20vt swaps using the '91 200 3B engine.
A great wealth of collective knowlege can be found in an owners forum on Audi fans.
Read back through the past messages, and you'll be well informed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
link free of charge.








http://www.audifans.com/mailman/listinfo/urq


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

*Re: motor swap and compatable parts for 1983 UR (Sepp)*

Damn it had to be listed on audi fans.
that site really needs to be updated to a normal forum 
I can't stand the navigation on that site
even searching the knowledge base you have to look in each month seperatly some day i'll find the information after searching hundreds of pages


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: motor swap and compatable parts for 1983 UR (euroteknique)*

...or you can utluize the search function of the audiworld site.


----------

